# Lieder recommendations



## violadude

I have been really into lieder lately and I'm wondering what suggestions you guys would make on what are some great lieder. I already know the obvious ones like Schubert, Schumann, Brahms and Wolf, what are some other lieder you guys would recommend? Any language is fine with me, I'm not picky.


----------



## Aramis

Some other lieder author that you didn't mention and I would recommend as worth of listening:











Chopin's much underrated songs:


----------



## Meaghan

Mahler's song cycles _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ and _Kindertotenlieder_ are among my favorites.


----------



## TresPicos

Meaghan said:


> Mahler's song cycles _*Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*_ and _Kindertotenlieder_ are among my favorites.


Best song cycle ever!


----------



## Aksel

Agree about Mahler's song cycles. Don't forget the songs from Das Knaben Wunderhorn.

Also, Grieg's lieder are superb, especially his Haugtussa. Not only are the songs strikingly beautiful, but the poetry is amazing.






Of his other songs, the most famous are, Vaaren op. 33 no. 2, Ved Rundarne/Ved Rondane op. 33 no. 9, Det første Møde op. 21 no. 1, Fra Monte Pincio op. 39 no. 1, Jeg elsker dig op. 5 no. 3.


----------



## Guest

I believe that Mozart even has some Lieder, although I have not heard them.

Other composers of Lieder that I have enjoyed - Richard Strauss and Samuel Barber.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hi - here are a few suggestions for song cycles outside of the Austro-German repertoire.

Moussorgsky: The Nursery, Sunless, Songs & Dances of Death.
Shostakovich: Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva.
Faure: Mirages.
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson.


----------



## Aksel

elgars ghost said:


> Hi - here are a few suggestions for song cycles outside of the Austro-German repertoire.
> 
> Moussorgsky: The Nursery, Sunless, Songs & Dances of Death.
> Shostakovich: Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva.
> *Faure: Mirages.*
> Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson.


Totally seconded. I heard it last year in the Louvre concert hall. It was magical.


----------



## Nix

Beethoven gets a bad rep for his lieder, but _An die Ferne geliebte_ is an excellent (and one of the first) song cycle.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*Three Poems of James Joyce by Samuel Barber*

Here are three songs by Samuel Barber on poems by James Joyce sung by Gerald Finley with Julius Drake on piano.
















Since they are not written in German they may not technically Lieder, but they are great art songs and well worth a listen in my opinion.

Rob


----------



## GoneBaroque

Here is a lovely cycle of four songs by Gabriel Faure titled "L'Horizon chimerique" which is not often heard; carrying in it the mood of the ocean. It is sung by the great French Baritone Gerard Souzay.






Rob


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Meaghan

Seconding the recommendation of _An die ferne Geliebte_. It's a gem. I just listened to it as sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Being unhealthily obsessed with Rachmaninoff I might be a little biased here, but I think his songs are some of the best ever written.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Carl Löwe (Loewe) was a real master of the genre, one of the best lieder composers after Schubert (he had also a rather tragic life like him). His most recommended lieder: Edward, Erlkönig, Tom der Reimer and his best cycle Liederkreis nach Gedichten von Friedrich Ruckert. 

Mendelssohn also wrote beautuful lieder (Auf flügeln des gesanges is just a little but famous one) 

from the late german romantic school :

Richard Strauss : Vier letzte Lieder. 

Then Grieg's songs are really superb, most of them I've heard are magnificant ... Especially his famous cycle Op.67 (Haugtussa) 

and don't ever forget Debussy and Ravel with their Chansons ! 

Their best cycles : 

Debussy : Ariettes oubliées, Chansons de Bilitis, Fêtes galantes, Ballades de François Villon 

Ravel : Histoires naturelles, Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, Chansons madécasses, Don Quichotte à Dulcinée 

Delius has also composed many songs, some are really beautiful, inspired by Grieg. Besides, Frank Bridge is an English composer whose songs usually described worthy, but I have not heard a single note from them and can not recommend them personally, as well as my favorite composer Sibelius, I'm sure the great maestro has done it great but can not make any recommendation yet.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

If we're including works with orchestra, let's not forget Berlioz _Les nuits d'ete_ and Ravel's _Scheherazade_.

For songs with piano, do try Ned Rorem, eg in Susan Graham's excellent disc.


----------



## GoneBaroque

While these are two by Wolf and Schubert; the first is to me one of the most beautiful recordings and one rarely heard






and an uncommon lied by Schubert sung by "the world's greatest second tenor", (no disrespect intended to a great artist)






Rob


----------



## GoneBaroque

Am Grabe AnselmosA lovely Schubert Lied "Am Grabe Anselmos" ravishingly sung by Dame Janet Baker


----------



## NightHawk

I don't think anyone mentioned the RStrauss _Four Last Songs_ - (Soprano and orchestra) - maybe they're not considered lieder, but deeply beautiful, they are. I have 4 recordings: Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, and Jessye Norman (wonderful tempos) performing them. I believe they are Strauss's greatest achievement in song. I take personal responsibility if you don't fall into despair over their beauty. (Don't mean to presume you don't know or haven't played these!)

Not really a set, the order of the four is not always exactly the same, but this song _Im Abendrot_ is always sung last. Nobody sings it this slowly, and for me it is beyond perfect - many will disagree. Put on your earphones!







violadude said:


> I have been really into lieder lately and I'm wondering what suggestions you guys would make on what are some great lieder. I already know the obvious ones like Schubert, Schumann, Brahms and Wolf, what are some other lieder you guys would recommend? Any language is fine with me, I'm not picky.


----------



## schigolch

Alexander von Zemlinsky - _Und kehrt er einst heim_






_Und kehrt er einst heim,
was sag ich ihm dann?
Sag, ich hätte geharrt,
bis das Leben verrann.

Wenn er weiter fragt
und erkennt mich nicht gleich?
Sprich als Schwester zu ihm;
er leidet vielleicht.

Wenn er fragt, wo du seist,
was geb ich ihm an?
Mein' Goldring gib
und sieh ihn stumm an...

Will er wissen, warum
so verlassen das Haus?
Zeig die offne Tür,
sag, das Licht ging aus.

Wenn er weiter fragt
nach der letzten Stund'... 
Sag, aus Furcht, daß er weint,
lächelte mein Mund._


----------



## starthrower

I haven't heard much, but I like the Second Viennese School.


----------



## Guest

Here are a couple that are off the beaten path but are incredibly enjoyable:










and:










Fantastic music for relaxing, getting drunk, falling in love, etc.


----------



## flylooper

violadude said:


> I have been really into lieder lately and I'm wondering what suggestions you guys would make on what are some great lieder. I already know the obvious ones like Schubert, Schumann, Brahms and Wolf, what are some other lieder you guys would recommend? Any language is fine with me, I'm not picky.


One of the most overlooked: Robert Franz....

[



[/video]

There we go....


----------



## moody

DrMike said:


> I believe that Mozart even has some Lieder, although I have not heard them.
> 
> Other composers of Lieder that I have enjoyed - Richard Strauss and Samuel Barber.


How can Barber have written Lieder ? Lieder is GERMAN art song.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Technically you are correct but with the dumbing down of the English Language it seems to have become a general term for all Art Song. No matter, the songs of Barber and Copland are excellent. And then there are those by British composers such as Britten, Finzi, Vaughan Williams, etc., etc, etc.


----------



## Klavierspieler

He's definitely not German but Dowland wrote some real gems.


----------



## Stargazer

My personal favorite is Mahler's Ruckert Lieder, its actually what got me into the whole genre in the first place. And of course, his Das Lied von der Erde as well! (yes, I'm a huge Mahler fan lol)


----------



## Klavierspieler

Even Schumann's lesser known Lieder are real goodies:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Clara Schumann's opus 12. Especially this one which I find quite nice:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I would also recommend purchasing this fantastic 3CD set on the Harmonia Mundi label:










Features selections from various song cycles as well as individual songs by various 19th century to early 20th century composers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And if you think you can handle it:










I _love_ Schoenberg's "Pierrot Lunaire"


----------



## Itullian

Webern wrote some interesting ones.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Itullian said:


> Webern wrote some interesting ones.


If you want Webern just get his complete works on Deutsche Grammophon. Only 5CDs but give his complete works _and_ arrangements. Some other recordings of his complete works are only 3CDs.


----------



## zdic




----------



## joen_cph

Claudette Leblanc, Debussy, Unicorn-Kanchana.

This one with Debussy _Melodies _has been enchanting, I would rank it in a Top-5. Very varied works, that can be heard and explored again and again, reminding also of those mysterious Debussy piano works.

There is an old Gramophone review: 
http://www.gramophone.net/Issue/Pag...corded+in+association+with+the+Canada+Council.


----------



## Pestouille

My favourites songs are Richard Strauss:














And also Schubert, maybe not expected, but this version from Winterreise is really special, dark, a razor in the night... Brigitte Fasbaender at her best.


----------



## xuantu

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 3172
> 
> 
> Claudette Leblanc, Debussy, Unicorn-Kanchana.
> 
> This one with Debussy _Melodies _has been enchanting, I would rank it in a Top-5. Very varied works, that can be heard and explored again and again, reminding also of those mysterious Debussy piano works.


This enchanting artist has also recorded some gorgeous French songs written by Andre Caplet, in the vein of Debussy.








Faure is a master of the French art song. This version of his famous cycle La Bonne Chanson made by Peter Pears with Britten at the piano is one of the best I've ever heard, even though Pears does not sound entirely French. It is a white hot cycle about happiness and being in love.








And then there is Poulenc, whose output of songs have been extensively recorded. There is a complete edition from Decca. The British soprano Felicity Lott, a participant in the complete set, has also recorded a well-filled recital disc with her regular concert partner Graham Johnson. Better still if you could find her teacher, Pierre Bernac's legendary recordings with Poulenc himself at the piano!














Two years ago, I wrote a post on Henri Duparc who commands greatness with only 17 songs to his credit (which is, BTW, the only post I am still proud of since I joined the forum, though not without mistakes). I love his songs very dearly and have performed one in public as an amateur (another thing to be proud of ). He is simply a must for every French song enthusiast.
http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html


----------



## AndyS

Il_Penseroso said:


> Carl Löwe (Loewe) was a real master of the genre, one of the best lieder composers after Schubert (he had also a rather tragic life like him). His most recommended lieder: Edward, Erlkönig, Tom der Reimer and his best cycle Liederkreis nach Gedichten von Friedrich Ruckert.
> 
> Mendelssohn also wrote beautuful lieder (Auf flügeln des gesanges is just a little but famous one)
> 
> from the late german romantic school :
> 
> Richard Strauss : Vier letzte Lieder.
> 
> Then Grieg's songs are really superb, most of them I've heard are magnificant ... Especially his famous cycle Op.67 (Haugtussa)
> 
> and don't ever forget Debussy and Ravel with their Chansons !
> 
> Their best cycles :
> 
> Debussy : Ariettes oubliées, *Chansons de Bilitis*, Fêtes galantes, Ballades de François Villon
> 
> Ravel : Histoires naturelles, Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, Chansons madécasses, Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
> 
> Delius has also composed many songs, some are really beautiful, inspired by Grieg. Besides, Frank Bridge is an English composer whose songs usually described worthy, but I have not heard a single note from them and can not recommend them personally, as well as my favorite composer Sibelius, I'm sure the great maestro has done it great but can not make any recommendation yet.


 Yes to this! I can't get enough of Regine Crespin singing these chansons


----------



## Il_Penseroso

AndyS said:


> Yes to this! I can't get enough of *Regine Crespin* singing these chansons


Régine Crespin was an angel !


----------



## AndyS

Yes indeed. A big fan of her work - very characterful singer


----------



## powerbooks

Recycle this thread, and homage to those Wagner sopranos:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I would also recommend purchasing this fantastic 3CD set on the Harmonia Mundi label:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features selections from various song cycles as well as individual songs by various 19th century to early 20th century composers.


I'd appreciate if you say the composers and the ISBN. Danke

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I love these deeply:











Rachmaninov the first, my hero, Alban Berg, the second One.

I love Renée Fleming, I saw her last year in Montreal.

Martin, deeply dumb


----------



## powerbooks

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'd appreciate if you say the composers and the ISBN. Danke
> 
> Martin


Martin, I don't have the CD set at hand, but here is the information:

http://www.harmoniamundi.com/#/albums?view=playlists&id=984

It is a nice set to own.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

powerbooks said:


> Martin, I don't have the CD set at hand, but here is the information:
> 
> http://www.harmoniamundi.com/#/albums?view=playlists&id=984
> 
> It is a nice set to own.


I'm sorry I don't remember asking this to you, rather to composeravantgarde. No Beethoven for me, thanks.

Martin


----------



## Filip

Some of these have been mentioned. Others have not.

1. Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (cycle)
2. Duparc - esp. "Extase"
3. Poulenc - esp. "Hotel"
4. Brahms - Bernarda Fink on the Harmonia Mundi label and Hans Hotter's historic recordings (esp. "Der Tod, das is die kuhle Nacht") 
5. R. Strauss - Vier Letzte Lieder (cycle)
6. Sibelius - von Otter on the BIS label (worth exploring!)
7. Barber - "There's Nae Lark"
8. Vaughan-Williams - House of Life (cycle)
9. Britten - The Charm of Lullabies (cycle)
10. Berg - Sieben Fruhe Lieder (cycle)
11. Wagner - Wesendonck Lieder (cycle)


----------



## SerbenthumInDerMusik

I don't believe Pfitzner was mentioned. Some of his orchestral lieds are fantastic, and DFD recorded an album of them. Here is a taste





Also, French composer Reynaldo Hahn has some fine songs, although they may be too sugary and poppish at times, I'm not sure if it is even classical music after all.





Les nuits d'été, by Berlioz, the first orchestral lied cycle, of course.


----------



## SerbenthumInDerMusik

Schreker and Zemlinsky are worth checking out as well.


----------



## PetrB

Henri Duparc / Poulenc / Moussorgsky ~ _Songs and Dances of Death; From the Nursury_ / Ravel (thread on TC w lots of good links, "Do you like Ravel's songs?) / Britten / Ives (100 + songs) / Barber (extensive rep) / Copland (Dickinson songs already mentioned) / Respighi / Dallapiccolo ~ Three Greek Lyrics, (with instrumental ensemble) / Berg / Kurtag (also many with small instrumental ensembles -- excellent stuff) / Messiaen ~ _Poemes pour mi_ / De Falla /


----------



## moody

Please note that lieder are GERMAN art songs only.


----------



## Kleinzeit

It's Finnish (one of the handful Sibelius wrote in Finnish), and embiggened into orchestral song, but it's so good.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Also, French composer Reynaldo Hahn has some fine songs, although they may be too sugary and poppish at times, I'm not sure if it is even classical music after all.

Ackkkk! Where do we find these blasphemers!?!


----------



## millionrainbows

I suggest these 2 recordings as essential lieder of the orchestral variety. I'm shocked at how the price went up on this Mahler/Wagner/Boulez CD on Sony!

Mahler: Ruckert-Lieder / Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder
Richard Wagner (Composer), Gustav Mahler (Composer), Pierre Boulez (Conductor), Yvonne Minton (Performer)

Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
Gustav Mahler (Composer), Helmuth Kolbe (Conductor), Pierre Boulez (Conductor), London Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra), London Symphony Orchestra Chorus (Performer), Elisabeth Söderström (Performer), Evelyn Lear (Performer), Ernst Haefliger (Performer), Ernst Hafliger (Performer), Stuart Burrows (Performer)

And the great disc of Webern's lieder in the DG Complete Works box, with a better singer than the Sony box. (IMHO)

I think you should listen to Aaron Copland's songs & choral works on this:

A Copland Celebration Vol. 3 [Original Recording Remastered]
Aaron Copland (Composer), Aaron Copland (Conductor, Performer), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra), New York Philharmonic (Orchestra), William Warfield (Performer), Robert Hale (Performer), Richard Fredericks (Performer), Mildred Miller (Performer), Claramae Turner (Performer), Adele Addison (Performer), Richard Cassilly (Performer) | Format: Audio CD


----------



## PetrB

moody said:


> Please note that lieder are GERMAN art songs only.


On this illiterate side of the pond, and probably having easily caved in to the Hegemony of the German Music Cartel of the time, Lieder is used generally for "art song." Most of the population doesn't have a clue it is plural, either.

In Britain, its a Song. 
In France, its a Chanson. 
In Italy, its a Canzone etc.

Classical, the classical era / classical, all classical eras -- God help you if you want the general term and are starting a sentece with the word


----------



## SerbenthumInDerMusik

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Also, French composer Reynaldo Hahn has some fine songs, although they may be too sugary and poppish at times, I'm not sure if it is even classical music after all.
> 
> Ackkkk! Where do we find these blasphemers!?!


OK, not classical at all. 
Where do we put Joseph Marx then?


----------



## moody

SerbenthumInDerMusik said:


> OK, not classical at all.
> Where do we put Joseph Marx then?


His comment is directed at your description.


----------



## SerbenthumInDerMusik

Thank you, and give my regards to Mrs. Obvious. 

Anyway, Joseph Marx is worth checking out, especially Das Verklaerte Jahr (or Verklaertes Jahr?), probably his stylistically most advanced composition. 
And let's not forget this great 'schlager' of his.


----------



## moody

SerbenthumInDerMusik said:


> Thank you, and give my regards to Mrs. Obvious.
> 
> Anyway, Joseph Marx is worth checking out, especially Das Verklaerte Jahr (or Verklaertes Jahr?), probably his stylistically most advanced composition.
> And let's not forget this great 'schlager' of his.


Oh really, well your post says "Oh,not classical at all then,where do we put Josef Marx then ?". That to me means that you have accepted that Hahn is NOT classical.
In fact I believe that it was your "too sugary and poppish" that brought the "blasphemy" comment.
Let us keep to being civil shall we?


----------



## moody

PetrB said:


> On this illiterate side of the pond, and probably having easily caved in to the Hegemony of the German Music Cartel of the time, Lieder is used generally for "art song." Most of the population doesn't have a clue it is plural, either.
> 
> In Britain, its a Song.
> In France, its a Chanson.
> In Italy, its a Canzone etc.
> 
> Classical, the classical era / classical, all classical eras -- God help you if you want the general term and are starting a sentece with the word


I have never come across this and I was in the USA for six months of the year on business with many musical friends---how confusing for all.
Incidentally the French refer to their "lieder" as Melodies as in Poulenc's.


----------



## PetrB

moody said:


> I have never come across this and I was in the USA for six months of the year on business with many musical friends---how confusing for all.
> Incidentally the French refer to their "lieder" as Melodies as in Poulenc's.


Confuseder and Confuseder, ain't it?


----------



## moody

PetrB said:


> Confuseder and Confuseder, ain't it?


It doesn't matter much I suppose because it appears that only about 1% of TC members bother with such music in any case.


----------



## handlebar

Anything Mahler. Zemlinsky and Berg as well as Marx are nice. So much Lieder, so little time!!!!


----------



## WavesOfParadox

Berg's Altenberg Lieder


----------



## SerbenthumInDerMusik

@moody
I never thought about this. I just got used to saying lied/lieder to refer to everything, German term giving some additional weight to my words...



PetrB said:


> On this illiterate side of the pond, and probably having easily caved in to the Hegemony of the German Music Cartel of the time, Lieder is used generally for "art song." Most of the population doesn't have a clue it is plural, either.
> 
> In Britain, its a Song.
> In France, its a Chanson.
> In Italy, its a Canzone etc.
> 
> Classical, the classical era / classical, all classical eras -- God help you if you want the general term and are starting a sentece with the word


I thought the French refer to art song as Melodie, whereas Chanson just means a song. Actually, in German, I believe, lied just means 'song' (and lieder is of course plural). Kunstlied if you wanna be a fop.

I am not sure if the Russians have a unifying term for art songs. Different composers called their compositions песни, романсы, мелодии... Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## moody

Yes lied is the German for song. But in classical music it is taken to mean the musical settings of German romantic poems of especially the 19th century.
Wikipedia defines this as above and then quotes one of the composers as being Loewe who strictly speaking composed ballads.
But earlier in this thread we have people talking about Benjamin Britten and other highly unlikely people as being lieder composer.
I have already covered the melodie point--have you actually read through this thread as a matter of interest?
As I have indicated I have never heard this stuff before and have managed to get to the age of 75 knowing exactly what lieder means.
I have on my bookshelf The Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau Book of Lieder and Song On Record Vol.! Lieder. I can assure you that they contain no Britten, Stephen Foster,Samuel Barber or Copland.
I suppose that I can call a piano concerto a symphony if I feel so inclined but it doesn't make it right.
The other thing that I find strange is that when I have doubts about a subject I look it up--but looking at many threads here some people just write in quite oblivious to the facts.


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## LesCyclopes

Erlebach. His "Harmonische Freude musicalischer Freunde" lieders are absolutely gorgeous.

Here are a few:


----------

